
Sudo Blog - mtmail
https://blog.sudo.ws/
======
mtmail
One of the authors on twitter
([https://twitter.com/PCzanik/status/1173873611926581248](https://twitter.com/PCzanik/status/1173873611926581248))
wrote: "Sudo is more than just a prefix for admin commands. I try to cover
less-well-known features, news, or anything sudo related."

